# Canadians Foil Taliban Attack on KAF



## Old Sweat (3 Aug 2010)

The following Canadian Press story was taken from the CTV News Website. It is reproduced under the Fair Comments provisions of the Copyright Act.

The Canadian Press

Date: Tuesday Aug. 3, 2010 9:55 AM ET

KANDAHAR, Afghanistan — A brazen daylight attack on Kandahar Airfield resulted in the deaths of between eight and 10 Taliban fighters Tuesday and military officials called the attempt amateurish and desperate. 

The one-hour assault occurred minutes after a pair of rockets were fired toward the sprawling base south of Kandahar city, which is the largest NATO installation in southern Afghanistan. 

It involved one individual wearing a suicide vest, who blew himself up near the perimeter of the airfield creating a small hole in the chain link fence. 

"The Taliban conducted what was pretty much a desperate attack against KAF - not very successful in the least," explained Maj. Josh Major, a Canadian who is the commander of current operations at Task Force Kandahar. "They had 10 personnel attacking a base of about 20,000." 

Major said Canadian soldiers responded to the attack. 

"We actually had Canadian soldiers right near the site as they attempted to gain access and they immediately responded, neutralizing the enemy and basically ensured their attack was completely unsuccessful. It was not very well planned or coordinated at all. Basically all they succeeded in doing was really destroying about a $70 section of fence." 

The insurgents were cut down by 25 mm cannon fire as they attempted to squeeze through the small hole in the fence. 

Major said it was almost wrong to term the assault an attack at all calling it more of an annoyance at a time when Canadian troops are battling against the Taliban in the Panjwaii district, west of Kandahar city. 

The Taliban has claimed responsibility for the attack. 

Air Commodore Gordon Moulds, the commander of Kandahar Airfield, believed the rocket attacks were initially the signal for the ground attack to begin. He said a NATO soldier was wounded by shrapnel from one of the rockets. 

"I assume what they were trying to do is get onto base to carry out attacks and unfortunately for them they were engaged early and failed," Moulds said. 

"One of their aims is to get some publicity for themselves but it's another failed attempt to attack us," he said. "It's a very large base. There seems to be no logic." 

"It was a very amateur attack that failed." 

Maj. Major said it is generous to term it an an amateur attack. 

"Amateur would actually have you believe they have some knowledge. Here I would classify it as completely ineffective and amateur is a compliment." 

It's the second ground attack on Kandahar Airfield in three months. 

In May a nighttime attack injured civilians and military personnel. 

At least five rockets and mortars were fired at the sprawling airbase in the four hour attack but the insurgents failed to gain entry. 

Rocket attacks on the airfield are not unusual, however ground attacks have been very rare.


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Aug 2010)

....the Taliban claims (via IRN media) it was a slaughter, claiming responsibility for 150 killed:


> The Taliban have claimed responsibility for killing 150 US-led troops in an attack on the main US base in southern Afghanistan.
> 
> A gun battle erupted after the Taliban attacked the military base in Afghan province of Kandahar, a Press TV correspondent reported Tuesday.
> 
> ...


Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.....


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Aug 2010)

*Canadians commended for stopping attack*

Three Canadian soldiers who came across insurgents trying to breach the main NATO base in Kandahar province while out on a training exercise were awarded commendations today for their role in stopping the attack.

Sapper Kirk Farrell, of Petawawa, Ont., along with Sgt. Marc-Andre Rousseau and Cpl. Joseph Henry, both of Valcartier, Que., were outside the secure perimeter of Kandahar Airfield on Aug. 3 when they heard the explosion of a rocket-propelled grenade.

A group of insurgents that included at least one suicide bomber were at the fence.

Although they were not wearing flak vests so close to the coalition base, Rousseau says they quickly decided to respond to the threat.

Sprinting from a secure bunker to their tank, Rousseau jumped in the gun turret and, along with a group of U.S. soldiers who also happened to be in the area, they opened fire. When the dust cleared, between eight and 10 insurgent attackers were dead.

Air Commodore Gordon Moulds, commander of Kandahar Airfield, presented the trio with certificates of commendation and thanked them for their courage at a special ceremony.

  Way to go, guys!


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Aug 2010)

Congrats to the troops     

Couldn't have been easy with more than 150 ISAF dead


----------



## Franko (13 Aug 2010)

Attention media/ reporter who wrote the bloody story - *it wasn't a tank*.         

I guess a jeep will be called a tank next          :

Regards


----------



## xo31@711ret (13 Aug 2010)

BZ Troops!


----------



## OldSolduer (13 Aug 2010)

Well done troops!!!


----------



## pbi (13 Aug 2010)

Well done. What great soldiers we have.

Cheers


----------



## PanaEng (13 Aug 2010)

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/capress/100813/national/afghan_cda_attack_medals
I particularly like this part 





> "Sapper Kirk Farrell, a 29-year-old soldier from Petawawa, Ont., jumped in the driver's seat of their light armoured vehicle, and Cpl. Joseph Henry, 32, also a member of the Combat Engineers from Valcartier, took command. Rousseau climbed into the gun turret mounted on top of the vehicle.
> 
> "At the moment I'm aiming at the insurgents, the first guy blew himself up. That makes a big dust cloud," he said.


 and


> Rousseau took aim at the dust cloud where he'd seen the attackers. He unleashed 10 rounds of 25mm incendiary ammunition, which explodes on contact.
> 
> When the dust lifted, between eight and 10 attackers were dead.
> 
> "It wasn't pretty," he said. "If you hit directly someone with that, they completely disappear, kind of. So it's hard to say exactly how many there were."


  ;D

Way to go Sappers!

CHIMO!

now go back to testing and don't forget your "kit"...  lol


----------



## Dog Walker (13 Aug 2010)

More detail on this report.



> Canadian soldiers honoured for role in repelling Afghan base attack
> Brian Hutchinson, Postmedia News
> Published: Friday, August 13, 2010
> http://www2.canada.com/nanaimodailynews/news/story.html?id=3394345
> ...



Edit: So far as I can see the CBC is not running this story.


----------



## HavokFour (13 Aug 2010)

Atta boys!


----------



## gaspasser (13 Aug 2010)

WTG Troops!!!  


Mind you, when the attack happens right in front of your heavily armed position by ill trained and ill prepared fools~~~~   :

I'm still laughing at the attempt by these "insurgents"


----------



## OldSolduer (16 Aug 2010)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> WTG Troops!!!
> 
> 
> Mind you, when the attack happens right in front of your heavily armed position by ill trained and ill prepared fools~~~~   :
> ...



The Taliban and AQ often hire/persuade the mentally challenged to perform acts such as this. 
Its a sad commentary on what type of society they want.


----------

